# Microbia for type C



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Microbia Presents Data on Novel Drug Candidate With Potential to Treat Irritable Bowel Syndrome Posted on: 05/21/2004 NEW ORLEANS -- Microbia, Inc. has presented preclinical data demonstrating that its novel-mechanism therapeutic candidate to treat irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) effectively relieves gastrointestinal pain and promotes gastrointestinal transit, the key defining attributes of IBS. The orally delivered compound, MD-1100, is a potent superagonist of guanylate cyclase-C, a receptor found on the surface of intestinal cells.The Microbia drug discovery team designed MD-1100 to specifically target the intestine, the site of disease, without more general systemic exposure. The data were presented in New Orleans at the Digestive Disease Week conference -- the largest international gathering of physicians, researchers and academics in the fields of gastroenterology, hepatology, endoscopy and gastrointestinal surgery. "We are encouraged by the potency and pharmacologic properties of MD-1100. Our data suggest that this compound is a very strong clinical candidate for constipation-predominant IBS," said Mark Currie, Ph.D., Vice President of Research and Development at Microbia. "Activation of a critical intestinal receptor by MD-1100 increases gastrointestinal fluid secretion and transit and decreases visceral pain -- all issues that are crucial in treating IBS. Importantly, our drug candidate acts in the GI tract with extremely low systemic exposure, an attribute that we believe will give the compound significant safety advantages." Microbia studies presented at the conference demonstrated that MD-1100 increased gastrointestinal transit by 49 percent and increased gastrointestinal secretion by 87 percent in multiple in vivo models that represent the relevant aspects of intestinal physiology. MD-1100 was also capable of eliminating the heightened intestinal pain sensitivity in a model that mimics IBS pain. In addition, orally delivered MD-1100 exhibited less than 0.11 percent systemic exposure. "IBS represents a significant unmet medical need with few therapeutic options available to patients and health care providers," said Peter Hecht, Chief Executive Officer of Microbia. "Based on this encouraging data package, Microbia is aggressively moving this compound forward. We intend to file an IND application with the FDA and begin clinical studies in the second half of 2004." Source: Microbia Inc. http://www.endonurse.com/hotnews/45h2184548.html


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Quote from above:Microbia studies presented at the conference demonstrated that MD-1100 increased gastrointestinal transit by 49 percent and increased gastrointestinal secretion by 87 percent in multiple in vivo models that represent the relevant aspects of intestinal physiology. MD-1100 was also capable of eliminating the heightened intestinal pain sensitivity in a model that mimics IBS pain. In addition, orally delivered MD-1100 exhibited less than 0.11 percent systemic exposure.







It help the motility and reduce the sensitivity.Do we need more than that?


----------



## sok-in (May 29, 2003)

Lets hope this makes it to market, it sounds like some good news for IBS C, as usuall , good find Spas


----------

